# Coral Paintshop Photo Pro X3 verses Photoshop Elements



## golfingman (Oct 23, 2012)

I have taken many photos which are all stored on the PC and now want to review and correct where appropriate. I have installed Coral Paintshop Photo Pro X3 but have not used much so dont know it that well. I am told Photoshop Elements is the package to have I was wondering if I should get Photoshop Elements 11 and learn that or just stick with Paintshop Pro. I would be grateful for any views.


----------



## theraven (Oct 23, 2012)

I use Elements and find it perfect, I did have CS4 but my laptop died and I had to format it and got Elements free, I've never needed to upgrade to full Photoshop, it does quite well with RAW shots too but then there is always Lightroom.


----------



## JSER (Oct 23, 2012)

I have both 

ELEMENTS

BUT.......................

Get hold of the ORIGINAL Jask Paintshop Pro 8 or 9 off ebay and it is stunning, I am still using 7 after 18 years and have 9 too


----------



## cannpope (Oct 23, 2012)

ELEMENTS!


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2012)

Paintshop Pro X4 Ultimate is probably available for $25, although Paintshop Pro X5 ultimate would be even better.  All would be considerable more useful than Elements.

skieur


----------



## SCraig (Oct 27, 2012)

The thing I used to dislike about Paintshop Pro was the RAW converter.  In X2 it was absolutely horrible.  X3 was much better, and X4 even better still.  Since Corel bought Bibble Labs their RAW converter has finally improved by leaps and bounds and is not actually usable.

I haven't used Elements but I have used PSP since it was owned by JASC (not JASK).  I don't use it a lot, Nikon Capture NX2 is my preferred editor, but personally I think it has most of the functionality of Photoshop, as far as photography goes, and is a lot easier to use at a much lower cost.


----------



## ratssass (Oct 28, 2012)

whichever one you use,you'll still have to learn to use it......i've ben using psp since psp6.......i now have 6,7,9,10,x3 and will prob buy x5.It's what i've become accustomed too.I also use LR4,but not so much.There's lots of free video tutorials out there........let google be your friend........


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have Pro 3 and paintshop 9


----------



## dmtx (Nov 2, 2012)

You can download a 30 day demo of Elements.  Give it a try and see what works best for your needs.


----------



## skieur (Nov 7, 2012)

You can also download a trial of Paintshop Pro X5 Ultimate and make the comparison with Elements.  Look at features.

skieur


----------

